# My DX doesn't like 2nd-init ROMs.



## mortodestructo (Jun 9, 2011)

I bought my first DX the day after it came out. The back button had broken, so I got a certified replacement from VZW. Several months later, CM4DX was . Like most rooted DXers, I was ecstatic at the prospect of running a custom ROM that wasn't based on the Blur framework.

Unfortunately, after installing CM4DX, my DX would restart almost every time it was entering standby. On the charger? Hours upon hours of uptime. Off the charger? Rarely I could get an hour of uptime, but most of the time, less than 10 mintues before a restart. After 2 days, I ditched CM4DX and went back to ApeX 2.0 RC2.

Shortly after, the back button on my replacement ceased to work. I soon received another replacement from VZW.

A few weeks later, when MIUI was released, I decided to try it out. Same problem as with CM4DX: constant restarts when not charging. I posted here asking if anyone else was experiencing this behavior, but I seemed to be in a very muted minority. Most responses were to "SBF and try again". With all due respect, I'm not a newbie; I always SBF before installing a new ROM, just to ensure I'm coming from a completely clean base. I also always wipe data/cache/dalvik cache/battery stats. After SBFing and installing MIUI twice more, I was still experiencing the same behavior, so I ditched MIUI and went back to ApeX 2.0 RC2.

Yesterday morning, I decided to give another 2nd-init ROM a shot: OMFGB. My impression? I love it. It's fast, customizable, and very smooth. Unfortunately, I'm SBFing again right now, due to constant restarts when entering standby.

What the hell?! This has happened on 2 different DXs, with 3 different ROMs. It is so frustrating to know that everyone except me and a few others cannot reap the benefits of all these great, new 2nd-init ROMs! Any thoughts, RootzWiki?


----------



## TekWarren (Jun 13, 2011)

You are not alone having this issue. There is a small growing group of us who have this same issue and we have been discussing it since CM4DX was first released. As you say it only affects 2nd-init ROMS causing constant reboots when the device screen turns off, maybe having to do with sleep mode functions. You can join our discussions here: http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/c...oots-except-when-charging-external-power.html

Unfortunately we are at a loss as to how to get the attention we need and who to provide the details to in order to get bug fixed. Also it is seemingly a small number of devices so this also lessens the likelihood of getting any attention.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Weird, I have the exact opposite problem. My phone would reboot fairly often on blur based ROMs. I've had maybe 1 random reboot since cm4dx was first released.


----------



## onlyred (Jun 7, 2011)

I wonder if it might have something to do with the SD cards issued with some of the phones? ie: we already know VZN switched oars midstream and started shipping DX phones with 2GB cards.. it doesn't seem to be too far of a reach that they could also send out a group of subpar or partially defective cards. A poorly manufactured SD card can cause errors without being completely defunct.

Like Jordan, I had more reboots before when I was on stock but since there are multiple people with the same reverse issue, perhaps a little study could be done of what each poorly functioning phone is using?


----------



## mortodestructo (Jun 9, 2011)

I've eliminated the SD card being the culprit, at least in my mind, by removing the SD card entirely. Even with no SD card, I still had reboots going into standby. I'm leaning toward it being a subtle difference in hardware between some models, sort of like how some can achieve extremely high overclock speeds, while some cannot overclock at all.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

mortodestructo said:


> I've eliminated the SD card being the culprit, at least in my mind, by removing the SD card entirely. Even with no SD card, I still had reboots going into standby. I'm leaning toward it being a subtle difference in hardware between some models, sort of like how some can achieve extremely high overclock speeds, while some cannot overclock at all.


 are u by chance overclocking or underclocking?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

I couple ideas to help find the problem:

IDEAL IF POSSIBLE: catch the logcat of the system server crashing (which is, I'm guessing the reason for the hot boot)

Second best option; Immediately after the hot boot:
The log that logcat pulls from does not survive reboots, so for reports of reboot/restarting issues, attach/paste the file(s) at /proc/last_kmsg AND /data/dontpanic/*

I can't reproduce this issue so without some place to start, the problem will be impossible to track.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> I couple ideas to help find the problem:
> 
> IDEAL IF POSSIBLE: catch the logcat of the system server crashing (which is, I'm guessing the reason for the hot boot)
> 
> ...


now there is a dev response :-D


----------



## onlyred (Jun 7, 2011)

mortodestructo said:


> I've eliminated the SD card being the culprit, at least in my mind, by removing the SD card entirely. Even with no SD card, I still had reboots going into standby. I'm leaning toward it being a subtle difference in hardware between some models, sort of like how some can achieve extremely high overclock speeds, while some cannot overclock at all.


Actually I didn't mean how the SD card affects the performance of the phone, I meant how the SD card handles the installation of the ROM and the storage of the install zip. My thought process is that hypothetically, since ROMs are installed from SD card, a malfunctioning one could affect that install, much like a corrupt cd or floppy disk could affect program installation on a pc (back in the day when we used such things  ).


----------



## OnMy2ndGP (Jun 13, 2011)

My first DX couldn't handle overclocking at 1.45MHz. I think 1.35MHz was it's max and it would still randomly reboot once every fews days. My replacement DX loves 1.45MHz! And it loves these 2nd-init ROMs too. I'm currently on Liquid v2.6. I'd say that this is the best 2nd-init ROM out right now. Try that one too and see if you have the same rebooting issues.

LOL @ onlyred....."cd or floppy disk..." I'm old enough to still have a VCR in my home. Of course it's only function over the last several years is dust collection. I see your point in the theory of how the SD could be the culprit. However, from my experience, if an SD had issues it would just erase/lose data saved on it. I have never seen the SD be the cause of installing faulty programs/ROMs. Not to say that it ain't possible. I just haven't experienced that.

Best wishes mortodestructo. If you end up with a warranty replacement you just may get a DX2. And development just isn't as large for that device like the DX.


----------



## aliendroidx (Jul 4, 2011)

Probly won't help, but my x has been incredibly stable on both miui and cm4dx. Oc uv 1.25 plus v6 script and chanfire. Could the problem be rooted in how you got to cyanogen either through the monster script or even how you got to 596? Maybe try a full 2.3.340 sbf to have a clean slate?


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

onlyred said:


> I wonder if it might have something to do with the SD cards issued with some of the phones? ie: we already know VZN switched oars midstream and started shipping DX phones with 2GB cards.. it doesn't seem to be too far of a reach that they could also send out a group of subpar or partially defective cards. A poorly manufactured SD card can cause errors without being completely defunct.
> 
> Like Jordan, I had more reboots before when I was on stock but since there are multiple people with the same reverse issue, perhaps a little study could be done of what each poorly functioning phone is using?


I don't think it would be related to a faulty SD Card, or it wouldn't be specific to 2nd-init specific roms. He said he's installed blur based roms without a problem.


----------



## mortodestructo (Jun 9, 2011)

TekWarren said:


> You are not alone having this issue. There is a small growing group of us who have this same issue and we have been discussing it since CM4DX was first released. As you say it only affects 2nd-init ROMS causing constant reboots when the device screen turns off, maybe having to do with sleep mode functions. You can join our discussions here: http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/c...oots-except-when-charging-external-power.html
> 
> Unfortunately we are at a loss as to how to get the attention we need and who to provide the details to in order to get bug fixed. Also it is seemingly a small number of devices so this also lessens the likelihood of getting any attention.


It seems like they're on the right track... just no solution yet.



SyNiK4L said:


> are u by chance overclocking or underclocking?


Nope.



JBirdVegas said:


> I couple ideas to help find the problem:
> 
> IDEAL IF POSSIBLE: catch the logcat of the system server crashing (which is, I'm guessing the reason for the hot boot)
> 
> ...


I haven't been able to catch anything with alogcat... maybe I just don't understand it well enough.



aliendroidx said:


> Probly won't help, but my x has been incredibly stable on both miui and cm4dx. Oc uv 1.25 plus v6 script and chanfire. Could the problem be rooted in how you got to cyanogen either through the monster script or even how you got to 596? Maybe try a full 2.3.340 sbf to have a clean slate?


I always SBF.



Jordan8 said:


> I don't think it would be related to a faulty SD Card, or it wouldn't be specific to 2nd-init specific roms. He said he's installed blur based roms without a problem.


This is what I'm thinking.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Logcat would be better but if that isn't an option (I understand it is hard to catch a random event) then, after one of the random reboots post the file(s) at /proc/last_kmsg AND /data/dontpanic/*


----------



## noobownage11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey, I'm not currently running CMFDX, but I ran into this issue with Cyanogenmod and Muiu. I dont see either /proc/last_kmsg or /data/dontpanic/* on my SD card, where would I find them to post them?


----------

